# 24 hr drops



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

If you're at a wh that still has 24 hr drops they are coming out an hour late today because daylight savings time starts/ends (never remember if it's considered starting or ending) tonight


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

thank you for this! I was wondering why I wasn’t seeing any blocks drop and by the time everyone else figured it out, I had a full day tomorrow


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Same here but I went hush hush throughout the whole day. Got all my hours by telling everyone white lies. That's how it should be.


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

They stopped 24hr drops in my market :/


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

enigmaquip said:


> If you're at a wh that still has 24 hr drops they are coming out an hour late today because daylight savings time starts/ends (never remember if it's considered starting or ending) tonight


Good catch!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexin said:


> They stopped 24hr drops in my market :/


so when do they drop blocks in your market?


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> so when do they drop blocks in your market?


It's been very random. But typically if I run script around 5-6am I get some for the evening
And if I run 8-11pm I get morning ones
But it isn't consistent any more and sometimes none even worth grabbing come up.

Seems to be like this since they overhired drivers and gave them all 6 and 8hr reserves


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexin said:


> It's been very random. But typically if I run script around 5-6am I get some for the evening
> And if I run 8-11pm I get morning ones


gotcha! they didn't post any 24-hour drops last night or this morning out here, so i'm wondering if they're phasing it out too.


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

24 hour drops are back just now as of 8am in my market


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

flexin said:


> 24 hour drops are back just now as of 8am in my market


What area are you in? And are you prime now or Logistics?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw 2 today but late, at an odd time. Logistics.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Saw 2 today but late, at an odd time. Logistics.


Those were dropped by someone who still can see them. That's how I picked up a 4 hr yesterday afternoon for this morning.


----------

